# Grafikkartenspeicher leeren?!



## Suchfunktion (30. Juni 2003)

Hi leute, hab da (mal wieder) ein Problem:
Ich habe mir (nach laaanger Zeit mal wieder) ein Spiel Installiert:
Grand Theft Auto: Vice City

Okay, ich hab also alles installiert und gestartet, und nach einiger Zeit fängt es extrem an zu ruckeln...
Und nach ca. 30-40 Minuten Friert das Bild ein...
Ich denke mal, mein Grafikkartenspeicher ist überfüllt und kann daher nix mehr (ohne ruckeln) anzeigen 
Und zusätzlich dauert es nach und nach immer und immer länger bis die grafiken aufgebaut sind...

Jetzt meine Frage:
Wie kann ich meinen Grafikkartenspeicher löschen?

System:
1,2 GHz AMD Athlon Donnervogel
GeForce2 GTS/Pro Deluxe
Windows XP Pro

So leute, wie stelle ich das jetze an?!
Mein rechner ist 2 Jahre alt, und nur mal für's nebenbei-spielen ne neue graka kaufen, finde ich übertrieben (und zu teuer)!
Help!

ciao


NACHTRAG:
Achja, nochwas, falls wieder kommen sollte 'speicher leeren geht nicht', dann lasst euch belehren: Es geht!
Ein Konsolen-Befehl namens 'flush' in dem Spiel 'Americas Army: Operations' bewirkt nämlich genau DAS!
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt verstehen, dass ich für son dämliches löschen vom speicher nicht erst ein 2xx MB grosses Spiel runterladen will, welches ich eh nicht spiele... *g*
'tschüssi


----------



## Vaethischist (30. Juni 2003)

Ich würde eher mal auf Überhitzung der Grafikkarte tippen, nix mit Speicher voll...  Vermutlich läuft der GraKa-Lüfter net mehr vernünftig. oder Du hast 'n bissel rumgetweaked und die Karte läuft außerhalb der Spezifikationen. Bei neuen Karten geht das, aber nach 'ner langen Laufzeit mit Übertaktung kann es durchaus sein, daß das Teil langsam seinen Geist aufgibt (burn-in).


----------



## Suchfunktion (30. Juni 2003)

ich habe nie übertaktet... das mit dem zu heiss werden kann sein... morgen, bzw. heute nach dem aufstehen werd ich erstmal checken, ob Lüfter vielleicht verstaubt ist, oder so...
Danke für den Tipp... hätte ich selber drauf kommen müssn 

Ausserdem:
egal wie lange ich spiele, wenn ich das spiel beende, PC neustarte und dann wieder ins spiel gehe, hakt es 0% !


----------



## TeCe (30. Juni 2003)

zu wenig Ram im System, Stromversorgung zu knapp oder was wirklich am ehensten zutrifft ist die zu heisse Grafikkarte...meine schöne GeForce4 4600 ist mir dank defektem Arbeitsspeicher(512MB/400MHz), der mir den Kühler ausgehebelt hat, weggeschmort...hat bei mir genauso angefangen...das Beste ist ja, dass ich angeblich Übertaktet hätte, sodass ich mir beides neukaufen durfte...


----------



## Suchfunktion (30. Juni 2003)

jo, dasd ist ********... also ich habe auf jeden fall auch nicht übertaktet, oder sonstiges!


----------



## Whizzly (1. Juli 2003)

also jungs ich kann euch beruhigen...
ich hab n xp 2600er aufm nfoce 2 board mit 1gig ram und ner radeon 9600 pro und bei mir ruckelts auch exakt gleiches fehlerbild... ich fahr dann immer speichern, geh raus und wieder rein...
aber auf jeden fall weder überhitzung nochn sonstiger hardwareschaden!!

ich muss nichmal rebooten, einfach das spiel beenden und wieder rein...meine lösung 
schönen tag noch
whizzly


----------



## TeCe (1. Juli 2003)

Hätte ich die Kohle irgendwann mal irgendwie zusammengekratzt bekommen, dann würde ich mich nicht mit solchen Kackigkeiten abgeben!
Hatte all meine HardwareFreak-Bekannten durchtelefoniert und checken lassen was Ambach ist.

Idee wäre vielleicht noch, dass ihr bei euren Spielen mal guckt ob´s bei OpenGL besser als unter Direct3D läuft, sprich schlechte Treiber installiert.


----------



## Erpel (1. Juli 2003)

Es gibt auch ein Patch für Vice City.

page bei]www.gamesagent.net

Bei mir läufts super:
P4 2000 mHz
768 mb ddr ram pc 2100
irgendein epox mainboard
Hercules 3d Prophet Radeon 9700 pro
Win 2000 Prof.


----------



## El_Schubi (1. Juli 2003)

das problem mit dem langsamer werden hab ich unter win2k auch. ich weiß auch nicht woran es liegt, bei mir reicht es aber auch mittels alt+tab nach windows zu wechseln und von da wieder ins spiel zurück.


----------



## Doomstriker (12. April 2006)

Ich hab immer noch so´n Problem: Mein Rechner hat nur ein 300W Netzteil, AMD Athlon XP 2000+ und 1GB Ram, der auf 266 MHZ getaktet ist. Meine Graka is ne GeForce FX 5700 mit  256 MB Ram. Abe rich denke an Überhitzung kann des auch net liegen, da ich meine Grafikkarte regelmäßig säubere, wie meinen  ganzen Rechner, und mir das Selbst bei meinem NFSMW passiert ist. Ich habe den Rechner gerade erst gestartet und das Spiel geladen da stürtzt der aucgh schon ab......nur der sound läuft noch....ich denke das liegt am BIldschirmtreiber.


----------



## Caliterra (12. April 2006)

Domstriker: Der Thread hier ist knappe 3 Jahre alt. Mach doch nen neuen auf.

Hast Du Deine Temperaturen auch überprüft? Wenn nicht nimm Webtemp und mach eine Aufzeichnung während Du zockst. Ansonsten knall möglichst neue Treiber drauf und updateDein System.


----------

